# Car Sick Dog



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Folks - I have an awesome English Pointer pup that gets car sick everytime we take her somewhere. She is 9 months old. Anybody have any experience with a dog that suffers from this? Will a dog grow out of it?


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I have this problem with my last 2 pups and both seem to have grown out of it.

My current pup is 6 months old and does okay if the passenger holds her while we drive. She also does okay if she can stick her head out the window from time to time. Also she never seems to have a problem if she is in her kennel when we are driving only when she can move around in the vehicle. 

I have also made sure not to feed the pup untill after we get back from a ride. She can't vomit anything too nasty when she has an empty stomach.

my 2 cents


----------



## Udink (Sep 10, 2007)

I had this problem with my Brittany when I first got her. She would drool excessively, and eventually she'd vomit, especially if the ride was very long, or on rough roads. What worked for me was just taking things really slow. I started out by just taking her out to sit in the the truck in the driveway (with the engine off) for about 20 minutes each day. After she got used to that, I'd take her out to sit in the truck with the engine running. Then, once she was fine with that, we'd start taking short trips around the block each day. While doing each of these steps, I would comfort and encourage her so that it became a positive experience for her, and after we got out of the truck I'd offer her a treat. Eventually she quit drooling and vomiting, and got to where she was eager to get into the truck and go for a ride.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I think destination is a big part of this. I got a pup several years ago that had done a lot of riding around in a vehicle with no signs of car sickness. Then I decided to have her spayed, and I think she associated that experience with riding in the truck because she wouldn't calm down or lay in her crate (which made her car sick) thereafter. There is a park where she likes to run pretty close to my house, and instead of walking her over there like normal I would take her in the truck. The association with going somewhere fun seemed to do the trick.


----------

